# 1997 OLDS Silhouette low pressure port on a/c



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I am not familiar with the Olds you own, but I would start at the firewall and find the tubes that connect to the expansion box. Then, follow the larger tube backwards. The low pressure port should be on that tube. 

Not sure if you know this already, but it is the way I find them on any car that I am not familiar.

Also, I found this online:
Open the hood, look on the passenger side of the car. The AC lines should enter the body there. follow the lines back out... one of then will go straight to the compressor..... this one is the low pressure line, the port is on that line.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

*lines*

I tried finding the compressor and cant even tell which is what in this crosswise engine with very little room and mostly covered with engine shield and wiper motor and box,,,sticks out so far can barely see alternator back in there,,,sure cant reach it tho. 

did see ac hose coming thru firewall just behind the engine then the hose turns down and lost in the maze of junk in there. no port anywhere there.

somebody said check passenger side strut tower,,,cant see that at all,,,fuse box wiper box and washer tank take up all space,,,ever look under those short van hoods,,no room for nuttin.

noy woking out here so far,


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Marty1Mc said:


> I am not familiar with the Olds you own, but I would start at the firewall and find the tubes that connect to the expansion box. Then, follow the larger tube backwards. The low pressure port should be on that tube.
> 
> Not sure if you know this already, but it is the way I find them on any car that I am not familiar.
> 
> ...


I think it's in front of the center of the radiator. Should be a light blue cap on it - or maybe black.


----------

